# Can someone help me pick out a bow?



## Itamar J (Aug 7, 2010)

i did it when i was young for a little while and i really liked it
i want to get into it again

is there anyway i can calculate my draw weight?
because thats my main concern (im a little guy)
its just that i think i might not be able to draw out the darn thing
and i dont want to end up buying something i cant draw out

is there a brand i should be looking for or a brand i should avoid?

thanks for any help
im not going to be hunting
im just looking for something accurate


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

Best to physically to go a bow shop. it's one thing to calculate what you need by proportions but another to actually hold, feel, draw and shoot a bow. The feel are totally subjective.

They'll fit you and you can try many, as many stores have a range inside.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Yeah go to a bow shop.

My only advice would be to get a light bow to start, especially if you will only be target shooting. A bow with 30 lb draw weight will be plently for some target shooting. The mistake most people make is getting bow that is too heavy for them to shoot properly, this leads to poor form and shooting habits. Start with a light bow and you can always move up.


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

I agree with both answers before. A good bow's shop will address you but before walking in You should ask Your'self what are you going to use it for. A target bow, nude or with stabilizer and aiming, would never be very havvy (within 40 libs). Instead if You intent to pratice some field arcery, or huntig, you should raise upp 55 lbs and better more. Also you can choose between very different shapes, short large limbs straight or recurve, long bows, demountables, compounds. Any choise will reflect in pratical use and will affect in some manner you shooting ability and molstly the taste of shooting: long bows are very swet, else if strong, because of shape and favourable leverage, short recurves are fast, nasty, and terribly effective for hunting, recurve are for...sylvester stallone, and other girls (just teasing







). But before buyng have a look at forums and publication just to undesrtand better what they will tell you once in the shop.


----------

